# Guter Single-Player Shooter gesucht



## sammeln (28. November 2013)

Hi Community,

ich spiele gewöhnlich nur MMO´s Rollenspiele und Strategietitel.
Nun suche ich zwecks Abwechslung mal einen guten Shooter (auf PC), aber nur als Single-Player.
Darum sollte das Game eine gute Story/Atmosphäre haben (~40h Spielzeit - ich spiele langsam). Schön wären auch Rollenspielelemente (Verbesserung des Chars/Waffen, Dialoge mit NPC´s, Einfluss auf den Storyverlauf).
Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn die Grafik gut wäre, um mein System mal ein bisschen auszulasten (HD7850,Core-i5 4670K,16GBRam)
Das Setting ist mir egal, solange die Atmosphäre gut ist und die Geschichte, die man erlebt gut ist.
Gruselatmosphäre wäre nice, ich habe gute Erinnerungen an SystemShock2, gute Story und tolle Atmosphäre (ich weiß es ist lange her)
Also so was in der Art.

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Empfehlung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2013)

sammeln schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> 
> ich spiele gewöhnlich nur MMO´s Rollenspiele und Strategietitel.
> Nun suche ich zwecks Abwechslung mal einen guten Shooter (auf PC), aber nur als Single-Player.
> ...


 Ich hab vor kurzem *"Deus Ex: Human Revolution"* durchgespielt, und das würde ziemlich gut zu deinen Erwartungen passen. Wenn dir ein Cyberpunk-Setting, ein aufs Schleichen bedachtes Gameplay (alternativ kann man aber auch den Rambo raushängen lassen, macht aber bei weitem nicht soviel Spaß wie auf Stealth-Art) und eine sehr anspruchsvolle wie dialoglastige Story liegt, wäre es genau das Richtige für dich. Allerdings wird es dein System nicht wirklich auslasten, aber hey, ein gutes Spiel braucht nicht zwingend High-End-Technik, und es ist auch kein herkömmlicher Shooter, eher ein RPG-Shooter-Mix. Kann es auf jeden Fall empfehlen, ist ein absoluter Top-Titel, und bietet locker 30 - 40 Stunden Spielzeit.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. November 2013)

Shooter mit 40 Stunden Spielzeit zu finden, dürfte schwer werden. Am ehesten dürfte wohl Far Cry 3 deinen Wünschen entsprechen. Das hat auch Rollenspiel-Elemente, der Vergleich mit System Shock 2 hinkt in dieser Beziehung aber nicht nur, er ist schlichtweg absurd. Trotzdem ein sehr gutes Spiel 
Far Cry 3 im Test: Ubisofts Sandbox-Shooter im großen Test - jetzt auch mit Mehrspieler-Eindrücken! [Artikel des Monats November 2012]

Ansonsten ist das erste Bioshock als spiritueller (aber weniger RPG-lastiger) SS2-Nachfolger natürlich nicht fehlen, falls du das nicht schon gespielt haben solltest:
Bioshock

Nur zur Sicherheit: Half-Life 2 kennst du, oder? 


edit: Oh, logisch, Deus Ex! Sehr guter Tipp. Keine Ahnung, warum ich da nicht drauf gekommen bin ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> edit: Oh, logisch, Deus Ex! Sehr guter Tipp. Keine Ahnung, warum ich da nicht drauf gekommen bin ^^


 Wer soviele Spiele privat wie beruflich zockt, kann auch mal als PCG-Redakteur den einen oder anderen Genre-Hit vergessen. Bist ja auch nur ein Mensch...


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2013)

Es gibt doch sicher auch einige Shooter, die zwar nicht superlang dauern, aber durch den Preis inzwischen auch kein "Fehlkauf" wären 



Was Du Dir auch mal anschauen kannst: Rage, kostet direkt über Steam nur 10€.

Oder zwar an sich "Rollenspiel", aber du kannst vor allem die Kämpfe wie Shooter spielen: Borderlands und Borderlands 2, DIE dauern dann echt lange, vor allem wenn Du die ganzen Nebenmissionen auch brav annimmst    und die kosten bei Steam nur noch 10€ bzw 15€ - die Grafik ist halt in einer Art 2D-Comicstil, obwohl es 3D ist, also kein grafisches Highlight wie ein Crysis oder so - aber die Grafik ist in dem Sinn trotzdem sehr gelungen, weil es halt ein eigener Stil ist, und es macht Riesenlaune

Bei Steam ist bis 3.Dezember sowieso grad "Herbstverkauf", da kommen jeden Tag andere Spiele ins Angebot, da könnte es die Spiele vlt sogar NOCH günstiger geben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bist ja auch nur ein Mensch...


 
Da bin ich mir nicht mal mehr so sicher......



Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## Gast20180705 (28. November 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: schön lang, kannst dich gruseln und Rollenspielelement


----------



## sammeln (28. November 2013)

Wow, da sind ja einige Möglichkeiten dabei, danke schon mal 

Farcry3 hört sich sehr interessant an, vor allem weil es sicherlich grafisch eine Augenweide sein soll. Das werde ich mal ausprobieren.
Lohnt sich die Deluxe Edition (5€ mehr)? Für mich liest sich das als wären es Goodies für echte Fans, aber nichts was ich brauchen würde, um nur mal eben was anderes zu zocken.

Deus Ex: Human Revolution ist grade eh nicht im Sale, das hole ich mir aber sicher auch noch, wenn es angeboten wird. 

Half Life2 ist doch schon uralt, oder? Lohnt sich das wirklich noch? Falls ja, welches Paket empfehlt ihr mir?

S.T.A.L.K.E.R muss ich mir erst noch mal ansehen.

Borderlands hab ich mir schon angesehen, aber es reizt mich leider nicht wegen dem Comicstil. Bei WOW klappt das ganz gut, aber bei einem Shooter gefällt mir das einfach nicht. 

Steam hat ja ständig irgendwelche Sales. Soll ich mir jetzt im  HerbstSale sofort noch weitere Titel wie Bioshock1+2 Bundle für 20€  holen, obwohl ich eh erst mal nur ein Spiel zocken kann, oder sollte ich  lieber warten, bis es nochmal günstiger wird? 

Edit: Oh, ich sehe gerade, dass die beiden Bioshocks bei Amazon nur je 7€ normal kosten, da lohnt sich das Herbst-Sale-Bundle ja eh nicht...


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2013)

naja, das Half Life immer noch bei solchen Sachen genannt wird hat ja schon ein Grund


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2013)

mir würde da eigentlich spontan borderlands in den sinn kommen.
lange spielzeit + rpg-elemente - könnte passen.
die optik ist halt geschmackssache.


----------



## Hawkins (28. November 2013)

> Half Life2 ist doch schon uralt, oder? Lohnt sich das wirklich noch? Falls ja, welches Paket empfehlt ihr mir?



Das Game mit beiden Addons(Episode 1+2). Sind allesamt SEHR gute Games und ihr Geld wert.

Zum Thema Uralt: es gibt nen super Grafikmod der das Game entschieden aufwertet:  FakeFactory Cinematic Mod - Home
Damit sieht das Game besser aus als viele aktuelle Shooter!

(und jetzt wird wieder irgendwer rummeckern das man doch um Gottes Willen das Original spielen soll da der Mod ALYX so verunstaltet  )


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. November 2013)

sammeln schrieb:


> Farcry3 hört sich sehr interessant an, vor allem weil es sicherlich  grafisch eine Augenweide sein soll. Das werde ich mal ausprobieren. Lohnt sich die Deluxe Edition (5€ mehr)? Für mich liest sich das als  wären es Goodies für echte Fans, aber nichts was ich brauchen würde, um  nur mal eben was anderes zu zocken.



Die normale Version reicht dicke.



> Half Life2 ist doch schon uralt, oder? Lohnt sich das wirklich noch? Falls ja, welches Paket empfehlt ihr mir?



Am besten die Orange Box kaufen, da sind die beiden Nachfolge-Episoden sowie Portal und Team Fortress 2 drin. Gibt es derzeit für gerade mal zehn Euro auf Steam:
Save 50% on The Orange Box on Steam



> Steam hat ja ständig irgendwelche Sales. Soll ich mir jetzt im   HerbstSale sofort noch weitere Titel wie Bioshock1+2 Bundle für 20€   holen, obwohl ich eh erst mal nur ein Spiel zocken kann, oder sollte ich   lieber warten, bis es nochmal günstiger wird?



Zum Jahresende gibt es noch einen Sale, da können die Preise der Tages-Deals noch tiefer sinken. Allgemein gibt es keinen Grund, zu hetzen. Ist ja nicht so, als ob irgendwann das Lager mit den Download-Codes leer ist. Bioshock wirst du auch noch in fünf Jahren kaufen können 



Hawkins schrieb:


> (und jetzt wird wieder irgendwer rummeckern das man doch um Gottes Willen das Original spielen soll da der Mod ALYX so verunstaltet  )


 
Das neue Alyx-Modell kann man ja abschalten


----------



## sammeln (28. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Die normale Version reicht dicke.


Perfekt. Eingeloggt. 



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Am besten die Orange Box kaufen, da sind die beiden Nachfolge-Episoden sowie Portal und Team Fortress 2 drin. Gibt es derzeit für gerade mal zehn Euro auf Steam:
> Save 50% on The Orange Box on Steam


Nur 6,99€ , also auch eingeloggt. 


Und bei der Skyrim Legendary Edition für 13,59€ kann ich auch nicht widerstehen. 


Ich hab euch letztens in einem eurer Podcasts von The Walking Dead schwärmen hören, soll ich mir das auch gleich einpacken, da es im Tagesdeal grade für 6,24€ zu haben ist?


----------



## Hawkins (28. November 2013)

The Walking Dead hat eine sehr gute Story und Charaktere, nur meiner Meinung nach ist es kein wirkliches Spiel. Eher ein interaktiver Film mit Handlungsmöglichkeiten. Die 6€ ist es wert, keine Frage, nur erwarte kein Game in dem du großartig viel machen kannst.


Für viele Spieler war das Game ein super Adventure, ich persönlich hab mich eher gelangweilt gerade weil man nur sehr wenig machen kann. Geh dahin, klick das an, rede mit dem da, dann ein paar Quicktime Events und das war es dann schon an Gameplay Elementen.
Die Story reisst es dann aber wieder raus!


----------



## foxplayer (28. November 2013)

sammeln schrieb:


> Ich hab euch letztens in einem eurer Podcasts von The Walking Dead schwärmen hören, soll ich mir das auch gleich einpacken, da es im Tagesdeal grade für 6,24€ zu haben ist?



Definitiv ja. Technisch (Grafik+Steuerung) mag's nicht so der Knaller sein, aber noch nie hat mich ein Spiel so emotional berührt. Und auch wenn deine Entscheidungen im Grunde nicht allzu viel ausmachen, ist es dennoch so inszeniert, dass einem das nicht auffällt (ging zumindest mir so). Du musst jedoch bedenken, dass es viel mehr interaktiver Film als Spiel ist, denn die Adventure-Elemente sind eher simpel.

EDIT: Upps, da war schon jemand schneller


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. November 2013)

Walking Dead muss man erlebt haben, ja.

Aber sag mal, Herr "sammeln", was hast du denn die letzten fünf Jahre gemacht, dass du das alles nicht kennst? Weltumrundung mit dem Dreirad, Koma, Bundeswehr-Einsatz?


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. November 2013)

sammeln schrieb:


> Half Life2 ist doch schon uralt, oder? Lohnt sich das wirklich noch? Falls ja, welches Paket empfehlt ihr mir?


Ich sag es mal so: Half-Life 2 macht einiges anders als die meisten Shooter, die du heutzutage auf dem Markt finden wirst: Gemächliches Spieltempo, Medipacks, rätsellastige Spielabschnitte, Fokus auf Erkundung. Manche Spieler würden diese Eigenschaften als "klassisch" bezeichnen, andere als "altbacken".

Ich persönlich habe HL2 erst 2009 gespielt (also 5 Jahre nach Release) und empfand es als gutes Spiel, konnte aber den extremen Hype um die Serie nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Aber sag mal, Herr "sammeln", was hast du denn die letzten fünf Jahre gemacht, dass du das alles nicht kennst? Weltumrundung mit dem Dreirad, Koma, Bundeswehr-Einsatz?


 Ich tippe auf Knast... ^^


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2013)

aber die Vorstellung ist auch interesant, nach fünf Jahren im Koma erster mal TES zocken


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> aber die Vorstellung ist auch interesant, nach fünf Jahren im Koma erster mal TES zocken


 Nur 5 Jahre ?! Stell dir mal vor du bist in der VGA-Ära ins Koma gefallen und wachst im HD-Zeitalter wieder auf...Das wäre für den Betroffenen der Schock seines Lebens...


----------



## sammeln (28. November 2013)

Danke für die Tipps! 



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Walking Dead muss man erlebt haben, ja.
> 
> Aber sag mal, Herr "sammeln", was hast du denn die letzten fünf Jahre gemacht, dass du das alles nicht kennst? Weltumrundung mit dem Dreirad, Koma, Bundeswehr-Einsatz?





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Knast... ^^


 
Haha, nicht jeder ist von Beruf Zocker. 
Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass ich für gewöhnlich Rollenspiele und MMO´s zocke. Und die schlucken nunmal seeehr viel Zeit, so dass für nix anderes mehr übrig bleibt. Übrigens bin ich auch ein Serien- und Film/Kinojunkie und das frisst auch nochmal Einiges.
Außerdem gibt es ja noch das Reallife. Und meine Arbeitszeit +  Pendelzeit sind täglich 13h, da bleibt nunmal nicht viel Freizeit übrig.  

Aber jetzt habe ich ja für nächste Woche eine schöne Beschäftigung, da habe ich nämlich Urlaub.


----------



## sammeln (29. November 2013)

Was ist denn eigentlich aktuell das Spiel mit der besten Grafik?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2013)

sammeln schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich aktuell das Spiel mit der besten Grafik?


 Den Tests nach zu urteilen: Battlefield 4.


----------



## LordCrash (29. November 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Den Tests nach zu urteilen: Battlefield 4.


 Quatsch....

Das ist immer noch Crysis 3 oder auch ein Crysis 2 mit Texturmods. Vom Art Design und der Detailfülle ist sicherlich Assassin's Creed 4 ganz vorne mit dabei. Auch ein Metro Last Light hat grafisch viel zu bieten. BF 4 ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht, leidet aber imo an einigen überzogenen Licht- und Wassereffekten.

Relativ aktuelle Shooter, die ich empfehlen kann (wenn überhaupt):

- Call of Juarez Gunslinger
- Far Cry 3 + Blood Dragon
- Bulletstorm

Aktuell gibts bei Origin auch Battlefield Bad Company 2 für 1€, das kann ich auch empfehlen. Macht mehr Spaß als die aktuellen Battlefields, vor allem im Singleplayer...

Wenn man einfach nur mal geile Grafik haben will, empfehle ich Crysis 1-3 (evtl. inkl. Mods). Die komplette Serie sollte man auch für unter 20€ bekommen können. Aber eine starke Hardware ist da Grundvoraussetzung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2013)

Er sprach jetzt aber von der allgemein besten Grafik, und wenn die PCG-Redakteure BF4 als neue Technik-Referenz feiern, dann schenke ich denen meinen Glauben, ohne nachzufragen. Ich liebe die Crysis-Spiele ja auch, aber auch Crytec muss nicht der ewige Platzhirsch in Sachen Highend-Grafik sein. Der Technik-Thron wechselt doch stets seine Könige...


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. November 2013)

Beide Spiele sehen sehr, sehr gut aus. Bei BF4 beeindrucken eben noch die Physikeffekte, die dynamischer als in Crysis 3 sind. Dass die Lensflares Geschmackssache sind, bestreitet wohl niemand, mir persönlich gefallen sie.


----------



## Exar-K (29. November 2013)

Natürlich hat Crysis 3 eine bessere Grafik als BF4. Sogar recht deutlich, wie ich finde.


----------



## sammeln (29. November 2013)

Ok, ich habe mit Steam bislang größtenteils gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Aber von Origin höre ich immer wieder viel Schlechtes.
Was für Nachteile hätte es für mich genau, wenn ich mir den Origin-Client draufmache? Denn den brauche ich ja für BF4 und Crysis.


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2013)

sammeln schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe mit Steam bislang größtenteils gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Aber von Origin höre ich immer wieder viel Schlechtes.
> Was für Nachteile hätte es für mich genau, wenn ich mir den Origin-Client draufmache? Denn den brauche ich ja für BF4 und Crysis.


 
Das "schlechte" kann man ignorieren, das kommt von Leuten die ihre Meinung nicht mehr ändern wollen und diese aus schlechten Quellen gespeißt haben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2013)

sammeln schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe mit Steam bislang größtenteils gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Aber von Origin höre ich immer wieder viel Schlechtes.
> Was für Nachteile hätte es für mich genau, wenn ich mir den Origin-Client draufmache? Denn den brauche ich ja für BF4 und Crysis.


 Eigentlich unerheblich wo du was her beziehst oder was welchen Client erfordert, sei es nun uplay, Steam oder Origin, persönlich könnte ich nichts von alledem in ein schlechtes Licht setzen. Alle drei Vertriebsplattformen funzen einwandfrei, Steam hat von allen jedoch den ohne Frage größten Spielekatalog und die oftmals besseren Angebote (besonders bei den Sales-Aktionen). Da wollen wir einfach mal bei der Wahrheit bleiben.


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. November 2013)

sammeln schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe mit Steam bislang größtenteils gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Aber von Origin höre ich immer wieder viel Schlechtes.
> Was für Nachteile hätte es für mich genau, wenn ich mir den Origin-Client draufmache? Denn den brauche ich ja für BF4 und Crysis.



Beim Release von BF3 gab es einige bedenkliche Klauseln in der Lizenzvereinbarung, die man bei der Origin-Installation akzeptieren muss. Außerdem hat das Programm offensichtlich Daten über die PCs der Spieler an EA geschickt. Beides wurde aber kurz danach rausgepatcht, inzwischen nimmt sich Origin nicht mehr raus als Steam und hat objektiv betrachtet keine besonderen Nachteile. 

Hier noch ein Artikel zur damaligen, mittlerweile nicht mehr aktuellen Problematik:
Battlefield 3: Origin und der Datenschutz - Analyse der angeblichen Spyware, neues Statement von EA und EULA-Änderungen [News des Tages]


----------



## LordCrash (29. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Beim Release von BF3 gab es einige bedenkliche Klauseln in der Lizenzvereinbarung, die man bei der Origin-Installation akzeptieren muss. Außerdem hat das Programm offensichtlich Daten über die PCs der Spieler an EA geschickt. Beides wurde aber kurz danach rausgepatcht, inzwischen nimmt sich Origin nicht mehr raus als Steam und hat objektiv betrachtet keine besonderen Nachteile.
> 
> Hier noch ein Artikel zur damaligen, mittlerweile nicht mehr aktuellen Problematik:
> Battlefield 3: Origin und der Datenschutz - Analyse der angeblichen Spyware, neues Statement von EA und EULA-Änderungen [News des Tages]


 Man sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass es bei Origin inzwischen ein *Rückgaberecht *gibt, wenn man mit dem Spiel nicht zufrieden ist (Spiel muss von EA selbst stammen). Das gibt es so weder bei Steam noch bei Uplay.

Origin hat sich also bei aller ursprünglich berechtigten Kritik ganz ordentlich gemausert.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> hat das Programm offensichtlich Daten über die PCs der Spieler an EA geschickt. Beides wurde aber kurz danach rausgepatcht


 das war echt dämlich von EA, dies in Klauseln so reinzuschreiben, anstatt einfach nach dem ersten Log-In zu fragen, ob man bereit wäre, seine reinen Hardware-Systemdaten zu übertragen (was ja auch Sinn macht: je besser man den typischen Kunden-PC kennt, desto besser kann man die Spiele daraufhin anpassen). 

Und WENN man "Paranoia" von wegen Ausspähung hat, dürfte man GAR kein Spiel mehr zocken, zumindest keines, dem man den Zugriff ins Internet erlaubt. FALLS eine Firma "böse" wäre, könnte die eine Ausspähung nämlich ja auch ohne es in Klauseln zu erwähnen verstecken  

Das dumme ist, wie bei Steam, dass immer noch Leute nur wegen des nötigen Client ein Spiel schlecht bewerten. zB BF3 ist nur wegen der Origin-Sache bei Amazon durch dutzende Kunden total verrissen worden, das konnten auch viele gute Wertungen von Käufern, die mit Origin kein Problem haben, nicht mehr kompensieren


----------



## sammeln (2. Dezember 2013)

So, ich habe nun am Wochenende Farcry 3 angespielt.
Interessante Story und Open World mit Fahrzeugen, sehr nett.

Allerdings habe ich auch ein paar Kritikpunkte, die sich vielleicht mit einem Handbuch beantworten ließen.
Also hier meine Kritik:



Wo zum Geier versteckt sich das Handbuch zu dem Steam-Farcry und wo installieren sich die Steamspiele hin?
Das Tutorial ist ja ganz nett, aber wenn man sich nicht die ganzen Tastenkürzel merkt kann man sie nirgends nachsehen oder ändern. Ein paar wichtige Tastenkürzel werden gar nicht im Tutorial erklärt (z.B. F-Messer)
Um die FPS-Anzeige darzustellen muss ich die XML-Konfigdatei bearbeiten, was soll denn das? Diese Anzeige ist superwichtig um den besten Kompromiss zwischen Spielbarkeit und Grafikeinstellung zu finden.
Das Inventar am Anfang ist ja ein Witz. Man kann nur eine Waffe mitführen und nur ganz wenig Muni. Sehr oft habe ich die Muni leergeballert und dann stehe ich da und kann gar nix mehr machen (Hab eine Mine oder so in der Hand) - Dass man das Messer mit der F-Taste rausholen kann, hat mir niemand gesagt. Bei anderen Shootern hat man als Backup wenigstens noch ne Pistole, aber hier hat man gefühlte 10 Schuss und darf ab dann mit nem Messer kämpfen??? Sowas macht keinen Spaß.
Und dann steht da so ein Jeep mit einem MG rum, welches unendlich Muni hat, das passt einfach nicht zusammen.
Ich spielte die Mission, in der ich die tollwütigen Hunde erledigen soll. Erstes Problem aus der Ferne macht man fast keinen Schaden und die sind sehr schnell an meinem Arm und dann kann ich auch erstmal nicht mehr schießen. Das heißt, man muss den richtigen Zeitpunkt abwarten, wenn sie kurz vor einem sind und muss sie dann treffen. Dann kommen aber zwei auf einmal und man wird auf jeden Fall von einem angegriffen.
In der oben genannten Mission sollte ich 5 Hunde killen. 4 hatte ich recht schnell erledigt, aber den fünften habe ich über ein Stunde lang gesucht. Er war nicht im Missionsgebiet, sondern ganz am Rand und man hat ihn nicht gesehen. Ich habe nur ab und an ein Bellen gehört. Ist das ein Bug? Werden die nicht auf der Minimap angezeigt, wenn man in deren Nähe ist? Bin ich zu doof? Das war mit das nervigste Erlebnis gestern abend.
Also vielleicht hat jemand von euch ein paar Tipps, wie man diese Probleme vielleicht recht leicht lösen kann, weil prinzipiell macht mir das Spiel viel Spaß. Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Gast20180705 (2. Dezember 2013)

sammeln schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun am Wochenende Farcry 3 angespielt.
> Interessante Story und Open World mit Fahrzeugen, sehr nett.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich auch ein paar Kritikpunkte, die sich vielleicht mit einem Handbuch beantworten ließen.
> ...


 
1. Steamspiel sind im Steamordner->Steamapps->dein Accountname-Ordner oder Common-Ordner. Wobei Far Cry 3 eig. noch mit Uplay verknüpft sein müsste, weswegen du wahrscheinlich gleich bei Ubisoft suchen kannst.
2. Im Menü kann man sich die ganzen Tutorials nochmal mit Tastekürzel und allem anschauen, das Messer wird wahrscheinlich als Takedown geführt.
3. Bieten Shooter in seltensten Fällen, meistens muss man über Programm (Fps etc), Dateien wie bei dir oder Pfadparameter gehen.
4 - 6: Üben Üben Üben. Muss erstmal Gewohnheit werden und du dich im Spiel zurechtfinden. Mach erstmal die paar Storymissionen bis du beim Haus von Dr. Earnhart bist. Die Drogen und Medikamente sind bei den Jagmissionen immer hilfreich um die Tiere wiederzufinden.


----------



## LordCrash (2. Dezember 2013)

Als Tool zum Anzeigen von FPS und anderen Daten deiner GPU (Temperatur, Auslastung, Speichernutzung usw) empfehle ich dir den MSI Afterburner. Der funktioniert in jedem Spiel und bietet die beste Konfigurierbarkeit.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2013)

Also Shooter mit entsprechender Spiellänge wäre auf jedem Fall FC3. Macht auch enorm viel Spaß. Deus Ex Human Revolution ist auch ein Kandidat den ich auf die Liste setzen würde, wenn er auch die 40 h Grenze wohl nicht erreicht. Ca. 20-25 h ist da die Spieldauer.

Wenn es Dich nicht stört, ständig respawnende Posten auszuschalten wäre auch ein Blick auf FC2 zu empfehlen. Und die STALKER-Reihe ist imho ein Muß. Allein schon von der Atmosphäre her. Wenn Teil 2 (Clear Sky) auch stellenweise etwas verbuggt war/ist.

Weitere Empfehlungen wären imho Fallout 3 und Fallout New Vegas. Wobei beide Spiele wohl jeweils nur auf rund 15-20 h Spieldauer kommen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Weitere Empfehlungen wären imho Fallout 3 und Fallout New Vegas. Wobei beide Spiele wohl jeweils nur auf rund 15-20 h Spieldauer kommen.


 
Ääääh ... nein?! 
Da musst du ja nur so durchrennen und alle Nebenquests ignorieren, um so wenig Zeit in Fallout zu verbringen. 60 Stunden pro Spiel halte ich da für eine realistischere (Minimum-)Angabe und das ohne DLCs.


----------



## LordCrash (2. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ääääh ... nein?!
> Da musst du ja nur so durchrennen und alle Nebenquests ignorieren, um so wenig Zeit in Fallout zu verbringen. 60 Stunden pro Spiel halte ich da für eine realistischere (Minimum-)Angabe und das ohne DLCs.


 Dito.

Und Stalker war nicht nur ein bisschen verbuggt (alle Teile) sondern teilweise massiv und es gibt immer noch genug Bugs im Spiel...


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dito.
> 
> Und Stalker war nicht nur ein bisschen verbuggt (alle Teile) sondern teilweise massiv und es gibt immer noch genug Bugs im Spiel...


 
Aber immerhin inzwischen sehr gute Mods dazu


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2013)

ich wiederhols gerne noch mal:
was ist mit borderlands 1/2?


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2013)

Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, mag er den Cell Shading Look nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, mag er den Cell Shading Look nicht.


 
ach so. muss ich verpasst haben.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dito.
> 
> Und Stalker war nicht nur ein bisschen verbuggt (alle Teile) sondern teilweise massiv und es gibt immer noch genug Bugs im Spiel...



Naja Shadow of Chernobyl war nahezu bugfrei (bei mir), Clear Sky war eine halbe Bughölle aber Call of Pripyat war wieder ziemlich solide. Alles natürlich in Relation gesehen.


----------



## sammeln (2. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich wiederhols gerne noch mal:
> was ist mit borderlands 1/2?


Da gefällt mir der Grafikstil nicht, sorry.

Ich habe beim Herbstsale genug Material für das nächste Jahr auf meine Platte gelegt...
Farcry3, HalfLife2, Portal1+2, Walking Dead
Xcom Habs schon angespielt und bin sofort angefixt worden...
Witcher1+2,Skyrim,Schwarzes Auge, Rome2 (TW),...

Also ich bin versorgt.
Aber Fallout, DeusEx und Bioshock stehen definitiv noch auf meinem Schirm.


----------



## Hawkins (2. Dezember 2013)

> Schwarzes Auge



Aber hoffentlich nicht dieses HD Remake das die PC Games mit 6% bewertet hat


----------



## sammeln (2. Dezember 2013)

Satinavs Ketten heißt es. Ich glaub was du meinst ist das Remake von Schicksalsklinge. Das hab ich damals gezockt und war begeistert. Aber heute muss das nicht mehr sein, genausowenig wie ich heute nochmal Baldurs Gate zocken würde. 

Ich habe zuwenig Zeit und es gibt so viele gute Spiele. Warum sollte ich die alten Schinken nochmal rauskramen.

Außer Age of Wonders, das hole ich immer mal wieder hervor. Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf den dritten Teil. Hoffentlich vermurksen sie es nicht.


----------



## DerTaed (9. Dezember 2013)

Hi!
So spontan würd ich dir auch FarCry 3 empfehlen. 
Man kann seine Ausrüstung und Waffen "aufpimpen" und es hat eine ziemlich spannende und unterhaltsame Story.
Ich hab rund 65 Stunden gezockt. Hab dabei aber auch jede Ecke erforscht und jede Beutekiste mitgenommen.
Mir hat das Spiel ne menge Spaß gemacht und ich war richtig traurig, als es zu ende war.

Noch einen angenehmen Tag wünsch ich!
DerTäd


----------



## Monalye (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann absolut zur Dead Space Reihe empfehlen. Dead Space 2 ist schon irrsinnig super, Dead Space 3 finde ich absolut genial, ich selbst hab' es 4 x durchgespielt. Man kann das Spiel zwar auch im Koop spielen, aber das Hauptaugenmerk ist auf dem Singleplayer, ein echt gelungenes Singleplayergame 
Bei Dead Space 3 darf man sich nicht von den Hassreden wegen der DLC's beeindrucken lassen, sie sind absolut unnötig und nicht spielentscheidend, man braucht also zusätzlich keinen einzigen Cent investieren.


----------



## Tumblin (9. Dezember 2013)

Bin überrascht, dass Mass Effect noch nicht erwähnt wurde. Trotz Patzern beim 3. Teil der Reihe immer noch sehr sehr empfehlenswert und bei 30 - 50 Stunden Spielzeit, je nachdem wie viel Zeit mach sich nimmt, sind die echt super. Ich weiss, ich weiss, dass sind zwar mehr Action RPGs als Shooter, aber die Spielmechanik in ME2 und 3 ist recht Shooter-mäßig angelegt.

Ansonsten war mein Lieblings FPS bisher auch Crysis 1. Die anderen Teile der Reihe waren nett, vor allem 3 war wieder spassig, aber an 1 kommen beide nicht ran.


----------

